# red "BRAKE" light blinking and can't figure it out.



## Laswell2001JETTA (Oct 17, 2012)

I bought a 2001 jetta 1.8t and the red "brake" light is blinking and goes beeeep beeeep beeep whenever the ignition is on. 

to my understanding it's because the e-brake is on while moving (not happening here) 
or 
low brake fluid, just topped it off. 

I swapped the brake fluid level sensor with my other jetta, and still the same thing, so i doubt its the sensor. 

so whats the deal!


----------



## KG18t (Aug 9, 2006)

there's a switch somewhere in the console on the e-brake handle mechanism. could be that.


----------



## Laswell2001JETTA (Oct 17, 2012)

i'll check it out. thanks.


----------



## mk3dream (Oct 12, 2008)

hmm iv had this but it was break fluid level to low and u say u have toped it off. 

does the light turn on and begin beeping while the car is not in motion ?


----------



## Laswell2001JETTA (Oct 17, 2012)

I checked the ebrake and the switch was fine from what I could see... 

and no you don't even need to be moving, the car doesn't even need to be running. 

key goes in 
turn ignition on 
light immediately blinks and beep beep beep


----------



## KG18t (Aug 9, 2006)

did your check involve any actual diagnostic, or did you just look at it and say "hey, a switch, cool" 


edit: although, if the car is screaming at you without moving, it's not that. have you plugged any diagnostic stuff in? a vagcom will tell you what's going on.


----------



## Laswell2001JETTA (Oct 17, 2012)

checked vag com, nothing.... 

I pulled both switches out and checked the voltage reading inside the plugs. Both plugs showed 12 volts, so I know that they're connected with no breaks in the line. 

suck an ohm meter on the brake fluid sensor and played with the plunger and it showed the switch was working. 

On the e-brake. I manually pressed the switch with my finger while it was still in the wiring harness and the headlights did their blinking thing when you operate the ebrake... so I know that works. 

could it be that the gauge cluster is not getting voltage from the switches?


----------



## Elwood (Aug 10, 2001)

Do your pads have sensors in them for wear? Is there a separate light for that? 

Also, I believe the '01's were subject to a recall for faulty ABS controllers. You'd have to have the dealer check that. If that's OK, it might be an ABS sensor even though the ABS light is not on.


----------



## VWBugman00 (Mar 17, 2009)

Check your fuses. I had this happen too, and it was a fuse.


----------



## Laswell2001JETTA (Oct 17, 2012)

solved the issue.....
The abs fuze over the battery box was fried. 

and 

the passenger side rear abs sensor was broken

the driver side rear abs sensor ring was missing...

I replaced both wheel bearings, sensors, and the fuze... 

runs great!


----------

